# John Steinbeck's East of Eden



## Robosquad (May 21, 2009)

I just thought there should be a discussion for what is, without a doubt, the best book written by John Steinbeck and one of the greatest novels of the twentieth century.

It's a real shame that _Grapes of Wrath_ and _Of Mice and Men_ recieve more attention that this one.  _East of Eden_ makes them look like jokes.  The way it deals with the flow of time, the accidental consequences of good and bad acts, parallel after parallel among its characters, allusions to the Cain and Abel story, it's amazing.  And the ending actually brought me to tears.  That's how hardcore this book is.  Anyone who doesn't cry at the ending is made of Nazis.

The thing is, I actually hated it while I was reading it.  I can't say I'd willingly pick it up again either.  But the feeling upon finishing it is one of the most rewarding among any book I've ever read.  Please tell me someone else appreciates it as much as I do.


----------



## Dr. Malone (May 22, 2009)

Well, it definitely leaves you feeling blown away.  The characters have that true evil in them that is so frightening.  In her own way, Kate is as horrifying as Hannibal Lecter.
It's definitely one of my favorite novels.  Definitely superior to Grapes of Wrath.  I think I'll have to start reading it again tommorow or sometime this weekend now that you've put it back in my head.


----------



## SevenWritez (May 24, 2009)

The only character I found intriguing was Cal, because he was the only one who didn't seem to be a cardboard cut out meant to serve his moral purpose within the larger narrative.

I loved the writing and the pacing of the novel, but once finishing it I felt I had just read an over-glorified work from a great author. 

I was more impressed by Mice and Men and Grapes of Wrath. East of Eden was just there.


----------



## Dr. Malone (May 24, 2009)

That's a fair criticism about the characters being cutouts, but I think he pulls it off.  A lesser writer may not have, but I felt that Steinbeck does.  The concept was to take the biblical story and make it into a multi-generational tale, and within those limits, he nailed it.


----------



## JosephB (May 24, 2009)

Steinbeck's body of work is amazing. I also love Cannery Row. Whenever I feel I'm getting bogged down in my writing or overreaching, it's one of the books I pick up to clear my head. It is very simple and somewhat sentimental. But I like love the characters. In fact, Doc is one of my favorites overall.


----------



## Robosquad (May 25, 2009)

SevenWritez said:


> The only character I found intriguing was Cal, because he was the only one who didn't seem to be a cardboard cut out meant to serve his moral purpose within the larger narrative.


That's legitimate.  While most stories have characters moving the theme, the novel is definitely a case of theme moving the characters.  In a rare occurence, I think Steinbeck actually pulled it off and the work is better for it.

I basically just echoed Dr. Malone's response, but c'est la vie.


----------



## indygrl (May 26, 2009)

_East of Eden_ is my favorite book by Steinbeck.   This story transcends time.  I read it in high school then again in college and loved it both times.  I enjoyed the individuality of each character and the description of the Salinas Valley.  

The first book I read by Steinbeck was _The Pearl_, very short but also good.  If you haven't read it, do so.


----------



## Dr. Malone (May 26, 2009)

The Red Pony, while technically Steinbeck's "children's book", is also terrific.


----------

